# 2006 Outback 26Rs W/ Hensley Arrow Hitch – Sold



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

SOLD 2-25-2012
This is a lightly used bunkhouse model in Excellent Condition. Includes the Hensley Arrow hitch and an ADCO RV cover. We used the trailer for two local trips in 2009, and for one trip each in 2010 and 2011. Our loaded scale weights for this trailer are approximately 5,200 pounds. Located in Fredericksburg, Virginia. $9,950. Send PM or email: [email protected]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the sale...


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Bump ... with a lower price of $10,500. Thank you for looking!


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

Another bump...

Did you guys upgrade or getting out of it all together? Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

The price has been lowered to $9,950. Thanks for looking. - Bob


----------

